# [libreria] libstds++-v3-bin falla en PPC Powerbook G4

## neopablo2000

Buenas!!! Agregue el soporte Java a mi Powebook G4 (jre de ibm) y quise recompilar Firefox con la USE java. Entre las dependencias para llegar a esto, esta el paquete libstdc++-v3-bin, el cual se niega a emerger con el siguiente error:

```
neopablo@the_matrix ~ $ sudo emerge -av libstdc++-v3-bin

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-bin-3.3.6  0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-bin-3.3.6

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * CPV:  sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-bin-3.3.6

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  elibc_glibc kernel_linux ppc userland_GNU

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-bin-3.3.6/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-bin-3.3.6/work ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-bin-3.3.6

>>> Install libstdc++-v3-bin-3.3.6 into /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-bin-3.3.6/image/ category sys-libs

cp: no se puede efectuar `stat' sobre «/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-bin-3.3.6/work/*»: No existe el fichero o el directorio

 * ERROR: sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-bin-3.3.6 failed:

 *   copying files failed!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 113:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       cp -pPR "${WORKDIR}"/* "${D}"/ || die "copying files failed!"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-bin-3.3.6',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-bin-3.3.6'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-bin-3.3.6/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-bin-3.3.6/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-bin-3.3.6/work/libstdc++-v3-bin-3.3.6'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-bin-3.3.6, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-bin-3.3.6/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-bin-3.3.6:

 * ERROR: sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-bin-3.3.6 failed:

 *   copying files failed!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 113:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       cp -pPR "${WORKDIR}"/* "${D}"/ || die "copying files failed!"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-bin-3.3.6',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-bin-3.3.6'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-bin-3.3.6/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-bin-3.3.6/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-bin-3.3.6/work/libstdc++-v3-bin-3.3.6'
```

   Parece que falla en la copia de archivos porque, segun dice el error, no existen. Pero no se si es asi, o si este paquete en realidad no sirve para PPC. Lo cierto es que el otro dia emergi ibm-jre-bin. Sin problemas de por medio, lo hice con la USE nsplugin. De todas maneras, no vi ningun plugin en firefox... entonces decidi recompilar firefox con la use Java. Estos son los paquetes que me pide a tal fin:

```
neopablo@the_matrix ~ $ sudo emerge -av mozilla-firefox 

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-bin-3.3.6  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libstdc++-3.3  0 kB

[ebuild  N f  ] dev-java/ibm-jdk-bin-1.6.0.7  USE="X (-alsa) -doc -examples -javacomm -nsplugin -odbc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/jdk-1.6.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/jre-1.6.0  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.3-r1  USE="alsa dbus gnome java* libnotify startup-notification wifi -custom-optimization -debug -system-sqlite" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.6.3  USE="alsa dbus gnome java* libnotify startup-notification wifi -bindist -custom-optimization -system-sqlite" LINGUAS="es es_AR -af -ar -as -be -bg -bn -bn_BD -bn_IN -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en -en_GB -en_US -eo -es_CL -es_ES -es_MX -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gl -gu -gu_IN -he -hi -hi_IN -hr -hu -id -is -it -ja -ka -kk -kn -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -ml -mr -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -oc -or -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sq -sr -sv -sv_SE -ta -ta_LK -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

Total: 7 packages (5 new, 2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Fetch Restriction: 1 package

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]
```

  Y falla en el primer paquete con el error arriba mencionado. Como soy muuuuuuy novatito en todo esto, espero que los capos de siempre me tiren un poco de luz sobre el tema. Quizas estoy tratando de hacer algo que no es necesario o que no se aplica a mi arquitectura. Lo que necesiten de info extra, solo pidanla. Yo sigo investigando!! Gracias!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Existe el directorio /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-bin-3.3.6/work/ justo después del fallo?

Estás montando /var/tmp en una partición aparte o está contenido dentro de la misma partición raiz?

Salud!

----------

## neopablo2000

Hola Inodoro!!!

                       Si, directorio existe, solo que esta vacio. Una curiosidad, que no se si es asi o no. Pero como usuario normal, no puedo ingresar a ese directorio. O sea, yo hago cd /var, luego cd tmp, etc, hasta llegar al work, el cual me devuelve acceso denegado. Pero no con sudo o como root directamente. No se si esta bien, no he probado con otras compilaciones. Y con respecto a /var, esta en la misma raiz del disco, no en particion aparte. Muchas gracias!!  :Smile: 

----------

